# [SOLVED] Windows 8.1 Drive Structure



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm struggling to understand the structure on my Asus notebook. I want to turn on BitLocker and I have 2 drives (OS C: and Data D

When I look at the folder properties for Desktop, Documents, Music, Pictures, I see that the location is C:\users\..............

Obviously, it would be much easier to have all my documents in the "data" drive and have that encrypted.

I'm struggling to understand what the "Data" drive is intended to be used for if the default folders are in C:\

T


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8.1 Drive Structure*

If you wish to encrypt files you might consider moving the Desktop, Documents and Temporary folders to the encrypted drive. Otherwise, most office apps will use the install drive by default and leave potentially-accessible unencrypted backups and deleted files. Just Google "move Documents, folder," etc. for instructions).


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Windows 8.1 Drive Structure*

Thanks MPR


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I've now encountered a different problem.

I moved the documents, music, pictures, videos and desktop folders to the "data" drive and I have now encrypted the data drive with BitLocker.

When I now go to my desktop, it is completely blank, except for Recycle Bin. 

All the shortcuts are missing, as are all the programs I had pinned to the taskbar.

T


----------

